# ACCA qualified accountant .. job oppurtunities in Canada



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

Hiya 

I am ACCA qualified accountant ,Living in Dublin (Ireland )for the past 3 years 
Looking to move to Canada .. 
Wanted to know .. If the companies look for Canadian Exp in Accounts before they hire 

all good n bad responses welcome 

Best wishes
Nonia


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nonia said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am ACCA qualified accountant ,Living in Dublin (Ireland )for the past 3 years
> Looking to move to Canada ..
> ...


Good Morning Nonia (afternoon in Ireland),

In the very many posts I've read involving accountants this is not something I've seen mentioned so I would say that it's not of concern to Canadian employers.

NB:- As an ACCA you should obtain the Canadian Canadian Certified General Accountant (CGA) designation. This ws put in place August,2007, although not in the Province of Quebec. Unless admitted to ACCA before 1 August 1998. It may also be necessary to sit for a short course in Canadian tax and law. You should go to its website:- CGA Online | Portal CGA


----------

